
Unequal Pay: The Worst and Best Cities for Women in Tech - joehilton
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2016/03/01/unequal-pay-the-worst-and-best-cities-for-women-in-tech/
======
joehilton
This study adds a little more color than the Dice study (which has been
reposted from multiple sources at least 3 times now).

If you adjust for the same basic factors as the Dice study but also factor in
location and some cost of living factors, it matters quite a bit where you are
geographically when comparing tech salaries.

But never thought I'd see a study that ranked it better to be in tech in
Detroit than in SF, so either this is very interesting or also flawed in some
key ways.

